# Mini stops playing and won't play recordings



## jdolan01 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have two TIVO mini's experiencing the same daily problem with Premiere 4 DVR at different times. In the middle of playing a recording, the playback will stop, display a network connection message, and return to menu with Resume playing option. I can browse all my recordings, but when I try to play any recording, the screen pauses for a few seconds (never see any of the recording), and returns back to the menu with the Play option. I can go into Settings / Network / Network Diagnostics and successfully complete the Connect to Internet test. The other mini continues to work whenever one has this problem. I am using hardwired Ethernet cat5 cable to a DLink 10/100/1000 gigabit switch between minis and Premiere DVR. I replaced the DLink with a Netgear switch, and replaced the network cables, but the problem remains. The only way for the mini to start working again, is if I power it off and back on then everything is fine for another day. Each mini has this problem at different times (never at the same time). Very frustrating. Has anyone else solved this problem.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

While not quite as bad, I'm experiencing something similar, getting multiple "network too slow" messages (v69 error code). Bounces back to menu and then I can immediately resume playing, (but it starts at beginning of recording).

Just set up the mini today to work with a new Roamio. Both are set up using Ethernet, and both plug into a bridge that's connected to a MOCA adapter, connected to coax. Never had any issues with MRV transfers using series 3 boxes on same setup, and zero problems so far streaming wireless to iPad.

I've rebooted the router and plan to change the cat 5 between the Mini and the bridge...but if this behavior continues, my wife will kill me, as the mini is on the TV we use most.

edit: rebooting router didn't work, as this morning I saw a couple of audio dropouts followed by the v69 error code. I've replaced the cable, and chose a diff port on the switch. We'll see if that helps.

Edit 2: still getting error after changing cat 5 cable. Twice in 10 min of watching one show.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Ok, decided to take the Nim100's out of the equation. Put in a splitter from the wall, one going to NIM (to feed Ethernet to PS3's), the other to the Roamio. Did same in other room, but the splitter goes to the Mini and a NIM

Set up the Roamio to create its own MOCA network, which it did successfully, and connected to the network. When I tried to change the Mini to MOCA, though, it couldn't connect. I verified that the splitter and cables were good, as they worked for connecting PS3 to internet/allowed downloads via the NIM (I switched them back and forth between the NIM and the Mini.

Gave up for the moment, and ended up connecting the Mini back to Ethernet. Hoping that removing the NIM at the Roamio source may do the trick (though would like to try bypassing both).


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

BTW, an update...

After working initially, the Roamio lost connection via MOCA. Not only that, it refused to re-establish a connection via ethernet when I re-introduced the NIM back into the equation.

I finally went to my Actiontec router and deleted any dynamically assigned TiVo (+ some other devices) from the device list. That allowed the Roamio to finally re-connect via ethernet (through the NIM).

It also appears that it fixed the Mini connection issues. It's been 3 days without receiving the V69 error and both devices are connected via ethernet through the NIM's MOCA. 

I have seen something strange a couple of times; the mini will be awakened and a message is seen that the Roamio can't be found. Cycling through TiVo button a couple of times and the connection returns...


----------



## 997.2WOW (Feb 8, 2014)

What things should we check first to correct this error? Thanks!


----------

